# Smoking under a gazebo



## ColoradoSmoker90 (May 5, 2021)

Hey all,

We have a tall, steel gazebo covering our back patio. It does have openings near the top so it will have good air flow. My question is, is using my electric smoker under the gazebo a no-go? Could the smoke cause staining or discoloration?


----------



## zippy12 (May 5, 2021)

My guess is yes... but it would take 24/7 smoking....


----------



## jcam222 (May 5, 2021)

Over time it could. I’d imagine you can just periodically power wash the ceiling?


----------



## ColoradoSmoker90 (May 5, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> My guess is yes... but it would take 24/7 smoking....


Definitely won't be doing it 24/7 lol!


----------



## ColoradoSmoker90 (May 5, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Over time it could. I’d imagine you can just periodically power wash the ceiling?


I was thinking the same thing. Just being new to smoking I'm a bit cautious haha


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (May 5, 2021)

I cooked under my porch when I was in stationed in Hawaii almost 6 days a week between my MES and kettle. And never had an issue with the electric but the charcoal from the kettle started to leave spots until I moved it. I’d just watch it and pressure wash it if you can every now and then.


----------



## mosparky (May 5, 2021)

Nothin' stopping you from using some 3 inch vent tubing and running a chimney up and out the hole


----------



## bill1 (May 5, 2021)

I had an attractive brown cloth-covered gazebo but it didn't last a summer.  It's not that the cloth wore out but it just got too splattered with bird droppings to sneak into the wife's washer.  Replaced it with (cheap) corrugated steel roofing panels.  Works great and have only had to hose off the outside...no smoke discoloration on the inside at all after 2 years of approx weekly usage.


----------



## mike243 (May 6, 2021)

A electric smoker don't smoke like a freight train, wouldn't think you would ever have any issues ,


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 6, 2021)

Yup if there's smoke there is the possibility of staining. Rather small amount or large it will show sooner or later.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2021)

What happened to THIN BLUE SMOKE!?!?
If you are putting out so much Heavy Smoke that it STAINS STEEL, 5+ Feet above the Smoker...You are doing it Wrong!...JJ


----------



## ColoradoSmoker90 (May 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> What happened to THIN BLUE SMOKE!?!?
> If you are putting out so much Heavy Smoke that it STAINS STEEL, 5+ Feet above the Smoker...You are doing it Wrong!...JJ


I will keep the thin blue in mind lol! I haven't smoked yet, my friend. Fingers crossed I don't put out heavy smoke!


----------



## chopsaw (May 6, 2021)

You won't have a problem .  I run run mine under vinyl  soffit , next to vinyl siding . No stains yet . Been used there since 2013 .


----------



## normanaj (May 6, 2021)

I've had no issues with my MES.More or less the same as 

 chopsaw
 as far as location.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2021)

ColoradoSmoker90 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We have a tall, steel gazebo covering our back patio. It does have openings near the top so it will have good air flow. My question is, is using my electric smoker under the gazebo a no-go? Could the smoke cause staining or discoloration?




I've been using my MES 40 on a wood platform, 2' off the floor of my Front Porch, attached to an All Wood Log House, with a Wood Ceiling above.
I never had a problem, in over 10 years, however I never sleep or go away, while it's in use.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2021)

I have an aluminum roof over my back patio. It is white & I have moved every one of my smokers under that roof & have no smoke stains at all.
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2021)

ColoradoSmoker90 said:


> I will keep the thin blue in mind lol! I haven't smoked yet, my friend. Fingers crossed I don't put out heavy smoke!



You are going to be fine. I cant imagine any situation, short of a huge Grease Fire, that could stain the roof. The amount of smoke generated is really not that much. 
I get more smoke generated lighting Charcoal in my Kettle, than my smoker generates...JJ


----------



## tallbm (May 6, 2021)

ColoradoSmoker90 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We have a tall, steel gazebo covering our back patio. It does have openings near the top so it will have good air flow. My question is, is using my electric smoker under the gazebo a no-go? Could the smoke cause staining or discoloration?


Hi there and welcome!!!

if you have open walls (i'm thinking like that of a pop up canopy and the roof is material is higher than 7ft AND you producing Thin Blue Smoke (TBS) you should have no problem at all.  The slightest 1mph wind movement or breeze will keep the smoke moving horizontally as it dissipates.

Now if next to a wall or something a few feet over and the smoke runs and rises along that surface then you will get stains there.
Just pull the smoker to a spot where the smoke will carry sideways easily and you are golden :)


----------



## JLeonard (May 6, 2021)

If your smoker is throwing smoke like a semi going uphill wide open in low gear then you might have a problem (actually more than one).  But, Generally with the gazebo your describing I dont  see there being a collection of thin blue smoke enough to stain.
Jim


----------

